# Am I The Only One Who Finds KFC's Commercials



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

insulting in the exteme.

According to those folks, the idea of a family eating dinner together, at home, is alien and unheard of. The latest in the series has a youngster being invited to eat with his buddy. When he calls home for permission, _his _mother doesn't believe him; after all, nobody eats at home anymore, right!

And just when did squat & gobble take out become morally superior to a home-cooked meal? See, the idea is that, yeah, it's ok to eat at home. But to make it real, you first stop off and pick up a bucket of somebody elses chicken.

I don't think so!

I don't do fast food. But if I did, I would avoid KFC just on the strength of those commercials.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Actually KY, what's scary is that is a sign of our times.... sitting down to eat as family is less common than it used to be in years past. Even scarier is that fast food or take out food is becoming MORE of what is being eaten at home (have you noticed that many restaurants now have call in and drive up & pick up for their food?) Guess it's no wonder obesity is ramapant- people don't appreciate food and the social aspect like they used to- it's grab, stuff and go. We need more of US around.....LOL


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Doesn't it also seem weird that Kentucky Fried Chicken uses the song "Sweet Home ALABAMA" as its theme song? 
Do they think we're all so ignorant that no one will notice?

Sheesh!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

My proud boast is that I have never eaten at any of the fast food outlets eg KFC, Burger King, McDonalds. The only fast-food outlets I patronise are local fish n chip shops - and then only about twice or three times a year. 

All the ads for those types of food go WHOOOOOSH, over my head.:chef:


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I do love the kfc, once a year. ONCE a year. 
my kids are fed home cooking at home. fast food is maybe once a month and we try to keep it out of the house.

Those commercials are just silly.

My fav is Patton Oswalds discription of the new KFC Bowls:

"A Falure Pile in a Saddness bowl.":bounce:


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

Popeye's > KFC

Neither are great though


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Ken - If you have never eaten at a Popeye's in the New Orleans area you might want to try it sometime. The really do appear to be better there.


----------



## tsblo (Jan 19, 2007)

I do find the concept insulting, but really I cant complain. People rush around busy schedules, and would rather eat out than stay in lately it seems, but if no one ate out, I wouldn't have a pay check.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

I couldn't be paid to eat at KFC anymore- I know 2 people whose family members work or used to work at KFC and they related stories to me of how they "clean" the raw chicken when it is nearly spoiled- either scrub it with anti-bacterial soap or a quick dunk in mild bleach solution. And other things that screamed Salmonella to me.... I'll make oven fried chicken at home! :lol:


----------



## juliap (Sep 2, 2006)

I like an occasional piece of Popeye's spicy chicken but it is not regular fare in my home, nor is pizza or any other fast food. The only excuse I can think of for feeding it to company is a kids' sleep-over party.

You can't advertise cigarettes on television because of health concerns, but junk food/fast food gets a green light. Kids are growing up thinking it is what you are supposed to eat.

A poor diet creates poor health. That obesity leads to myriad health problems is no secret. The two most discussed being diabetes and heart disease. Surely by now teens know it contributes to skin problems because of the grease content.

Obesity is inexcusable and parents who allow their children to become obese are guilty of child abuse, IMHO. It doesn't happen overnight and it is avoidable. Children should not be allowed to dictate their menu. They should be required to eat healthy foods even when they complain about it.

The news is full of bad press regarding fast food, so why do parents keep feeding it to their kids along with "homemade" fast foods?

Sorry folks, but this is a real sore subject with me.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Many foodstuffs are now banned from advertising during the screening of chldren's TV programmes here in the UK.

Thank goodness for Jamie Oliver, that's all I can say


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>Thank goodness for Jamie Oliver, that's all I can say <

I might agree. Except I can't understand half of what he says.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

He spear-headed a movement (shown on a C4 TV series here) to improve school foods. 

I suspect I might have the same problem 'translating' some of the English spoken in other parts of the globe!


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Of course this was 40 years ago. I know this because they played it relentlessly on the TV when I was sick with the flu at 13! 

Heck, I even sang at his 80th birthday!

KFC has changed so much it's not even close to anything resembling fried chicken. 

The last few times we ate KFC we got sick. Different states. Different times. 

It doesn't even resemble the nice semi-crispy broasted chicken of the past. It's floppy and just yuk. The Extra Crispy is hard and nasty.

It's too bad.

So what about El Pollo Loco?

April


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

There are two "fast food" fried chicken places in my area that I sometimes visit - maybe two or three times a year for each. One is a Popeyes - I like their crispy, spicy chicken breasts, which is all that I'll get there. Add a little Marie Sharp's habanero hot sauce and I'm happy.

The other place is a local, with two outlets in the area, and the chicken breasts are pretty darned good.

I've tried all the take-out chicken places that I know of in my area, just to get an idea of what they're like and to know what my options might be for a quick breast. I went to two El Pollo Loco places and found then to be absolutely terrible. Poorly cooked and flavorless chicken is not my idea of even fast food.

I will not go back to KFC ever again - haven't been there in more than two years. Their food is awful! 

There's a place called Church's that I think is a small, nationwide, or western states chain, that I visited many years ago, but for some reason haven't tried in the last eight or ten years. Maybe it's time for another visit just to check out their menu.

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Who was it? George Benard Shaw? Or maybe Winnie the Pooh Churchill, who first said that the Americans and the Brits were two people separated by a common language.

But our differences pale to insignificance when the Aussies come to town.  

April: FWIW, the Colonel's original claim to fame wasn't even chicken. It was his ham breakfasts, which he sold for something like $3.95---a lot of money in those days---under the slogan: Not worth it, but mighty good. 

If you're ever in Corbin, KY, stop in at the museum, which is inside the original KFC. No matter what we may feel about the chain, there's no arguing that he was a marketing genius.


----------



## rob p. (Jan 1, 2007)

And DRY too. Not to mention severely overpriced. $3 for 2 wings is not my idea of reasonable.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Jamie Oliver! he's cute!!! (and he cooks....!! yeah I know, married)


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

i asked at a kfc once... "so how do you make the crispy ones crispy as opposed to the floppy crap you serve the rest of the time? hotter fat? better mix?" the guy answered "i dunno, just do" and then went back to making the crap....

pffft... wont eat there anymore.

i am a purveyor of a local fish n chips shop at the end of a late shift... even though id prefer to cook at home, i have 4 other people eating the food in my house and they tend not to buy anything i particularly like and if i cook at 1 or 2am when i get home i get "hungry" people sitting downstairs who woke up cause they smelled food.. but he knows what hes doing, we talk about cooking things the batter, the heat of the oil, kebabs ideas for meals etc

id rather cook myself for 35 people than go to a take out anyday



oh and fyi, dont send back the hottest curry in the curry house saying "nah that aint hot, moar spices melt my gut"... cause they will... honestly


----------

